# Slide 140 7.0 - Welche Rock Shox Reverb?



## boocha (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

bin seit diesem Sommer stolzer Besitzer eines Slide 140 7.0 (2013) und möchte nun eine hydraulische Sattelstütze nachrüsten. Tendenz geht zu einer Rock Shox reverb. Leider weiss ich aber nicht genau, welche ich genau verbauen kann.

Kommen wir als erstes zum Durchmesser:
Ich habe leider nur ein Lineal zum abmessen und 30,8 und 31,6 liegt ja nicht so weit auseinander.. Aber meiner Messung zu Folge müssten es 30,8 sein, liege ich da richtig?

So, dann wäre die Frage: 380 oder 420? 
Mein bike ist ein 22" und meine jetzige Sattelstütze lässt sich nicht komplett versenken ( was mich sehr nervt ) Meinem Messergebnis nach sollten sich aber beide versenken lassen.

Ja und dann die Verstellhöhe: 100, 125, 150? 
Ich denke 125 reicht oder?

Und dann das kniffligste: Kriegt man das Teil als Laie verbaut?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2013)

bei deinem Slide müsste eine 31,6mm rein gehen, wenn du die jetzige Stütze schon ganz in den Rahmen machst reicht dir auch die kurze Version, die Vario.Länge ist Geschmackssache, wenn du nicht zu extreme Sachen fährst wird die 125mm wohl reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2013)

Ach und zum verbauen, solltest du wohl hin bekommen, zum Leitungskürzen ist alles dabei und geht super einfach, wenn du es richtig machst brauchst du sogar noch nicht mal zu entlüften.


----------



## boocha (21. Oktober 2013)

alles klar, dank dir schonmal für die antworten  also es macht absolut keinen unterschied, ob 380 oder 420; wenn ich beide reinkriege?

achja...noch was: kriegt man die stealth ( mit innenverkabelung) eigentlich auch nachträglich verlegt? beim kauf des bikes meinte der verkäufer das rad hätte irgendwelche vorbereitungen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Oktober 2013)

boocha schrieb:


> das rad hätte irgendwelche vorbereitungen?



Hast Du ein Loch im Sitzrohr???? Irgendwo müsste die Leitung ja austreten ...


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2013)

boocha schrieb:


> alles klar, dank dir schonmal für die antworten  also es macht absolut keinen unterschied, ob 380 oder 420; wenn ich beide reinkriege?
> 
> achja...noch was: kriegt man die stealth ( mit innenverkabelung) eigentlich auch nachträglich verlegt? beim kauf des bikes meinte der verkäufer das rad hätte irgendwelche vorbereitungen?



die Länge spielt keine Rolle, du musst halt nur auf die mind. Einstecktiefe achten.


----------



## boocha (22. Oktober 2013)

Ein Loch ist nur oben am Sitzrohr vorhanden ( Kurz unter dem Teil mit dem man den Sattel feststellt).
Aber ich denke das wird's nicht sein oder ? Die Stealth hat den Kabelausgang ja unten...

Ich habe jetzt die Reverb 31,6 / 380 / 125 bestellt 

Vielen Dank noch mal für Eure Hilfe, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja der eine oder andere noch mal, falls ich zu blöd bin das Teil zu verbauen


----------



## boocha (23. Oktober 2013)

So...das gute Teil ist da und schon gehen die Probleme los
Was mach ich mit der Matchmaker Schelle? Kommt da der Schalthebel dran ? (sram x9)


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. Oktober 2013)

boocha schrieb:


> So...das gute Teil ist da und schon gehen die Probleme los
> Was mach ich mit der Matchmaker Schelle? Kommt da der Schalthebel dran ? (sram x9)



Sollte in der Anleitung drinstehen.


----------

